# fifteen52 Tarmac in stock - Ken Block tested :)



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

fifteen52 is proud to bring to the market a new wheel design that bucks all the latest styling trends. It's not concave. It's got zero lip. It's as flat as the earth used to be. 

It's called the Tarmac.

What's more, Ken Block and the Monster World Rally Team have chosen the Tarmac as their competition wheel of choice for use on their 2011 600-hp Ford Fiesta gymkhana race car. So while other companies claim their wheels are competition-style, we are proud to say the Tarmac is competition-tested.

Available specs:

- 18x8.5
- 5x100 ET35
- 5x112 ET35
- 5x112 ET45
- Custom PCD and ET*
- Brilliant Silver
- Gloss White
- $299.52/wheel
- More sizes in the works

*We have several "raw" sets in stock that can be drilled for any 5-lug PCD, and an offset range of ET0-ET50 - please contact us for details and pricing

To order, please visit our webstore or call us at the store.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbup:

Love that wheel.

Steve


----------



## keithR32 (May 7, 2006)

whats the weight of the 18x8?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

make me a set of 18x9s and 18x10s and i'd be all over them like white on rice 

i think they'd be a nice replacement for my twists


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

^^x2 :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

trixx said:


> make me a set of 18x9s and 18x10s and i'd be all over them like white on rice
> 
> i think they'd be a nice replacement for my twists


Or a 2 piece version!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

18x9.5 due first of next year (along with 19x8.5 and 19x9.5) and 3-pc version available for order now 

We're building 3-pc Tarmacs for a SEMA Rauh Welt 965 :beer:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> ...and 3-pc version available for order now


can't find them on the site... pictures and details?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

trixx said:


> can't find them on the site... pictures and details?


They're a special-order item for now - for info contact us at [email protected].

And check our FB page this week as we'll be posting up pics of a set of 17" 3-piece Tarmacs under construction :beer:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

cant remember if i asked this before, but what are centercap options?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

speed51133! said:


> cant remember if i asked this before, but what are centercap options?


Center caps are color-matched to the wheels. Other color options as well as chrome will be available in the future :thumbup:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Can the 17" be made in 17X10 5X100 with usable offset for our platform? If so, it would be a great option for people with these cars that go to the track since there is nothing in that bolt pattern wider than 9" and under 18 lbs unless you go custom like CCW or something.

Make this happen in 17X10 with +45 offset for the rear and +10 offset for the front and you'll have a winner.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Center caps are color-matched to the wheels. Other color options as well as chrome will be available in the future :thumbup:


any pics of the centercaps?
are they plastic?
nevermind, found them on the site, the just cover the axle nut. i was thinking of a centercap that would cover the entire center bore, for a completly flat face.


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

really interested in knowing the weight :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> any pics of the centercaps?
> are they plastic?
> nevermind, found them on the site, the just cover the axle nut. i was thinking of a centercap that would cover the entire center bore, for a completly flat face.


We're looking into maybe next year offering a limited run of "flat cap" Tarmacs



Nihuel said:


> really interested in knowing the weight :wave:


27-lb


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Hot shot


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Have you heard about the 3-pc version? Email us at [email protected] for more info!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Digital


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Audi A3 + White Tarmacs = WIN!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Visit our booth at H2Oi this weekend!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> They're a special-order item for now - for info contact us at [email protected].
> 
> And check our FB page this week as we'll be posting up pics of a set of 17" 3-piece Tarmacs under construction :beer:


 Are you guys going to play it like Rotiform and not release the prices unless 100% ready to order? Maybe a starting price to work from would be nice


[email protected] said:


> We're looking into maybe next year offering a limited run of "flat cap" Tarmacs


opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

PLAYED TT said:


> Are you guys going to play it like Rotiform and not release the prices unless 100% ready to order? Maybe a starting price to work from would be nice
> 
> opcorn:


Not at all! Prices are readily available, just email [email protected] and we'll get you sorted :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Not at all! Prices are readily available, just email [email protected] and we'll get you sorted :beer:


Emailing:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Top Dawg Tarmacs


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Order some air fresheners with your wheels :thumbup: 

http://fifteen52.us/shop-2/#ecwid:category=1628751&mode=product&product=6851079


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

T-shirts too! 

http://fifteen52.us/shop-2/#ecwid:category=1628751&mode=product&product=6789264


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Japanese 'Mac


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

mmmmm...S4


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

ST Coilovers + Tarmacs = :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Visit us at the Mobil 1 booth at SEMA!


----------



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

:heart: the silver on green! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Ken Block's HFHV in the Mobil 1 booth at SEMA


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Smooth


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

man i want these so freaking bad...would yall have some special pricing around christmas?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

First look at the new 18x9.5 Tarmac due early 2012! Hard to see the difference at first glance but notice the deep(er) drop center and windows!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> man i want these so freaking bad...would yall have some special pricing around christmas?


Not sure at this time :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Another Mac'n B5 S4 :heart:


----------

